# German WW1 Color Images



## tomahawk6 (16 Nov 2008)

Nice set of photos.Compared to the allied trench photos I have seen the Germans seem to be better off.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/picturegalleries/worldnews/3460206/The-first-colour-photographs-from-the-German-front-line-during-World-War-One.html?image=16


----------



## geo (16 Nov 2008)

nice work done by the sappers


----------



## ModlrMike (16 Nov 2008)

The Germans were far better off because they occupied the high ground. Their trenches seldom flooded, and their water control measures were calculated to channel excess water into the allied lines.


----------



## Raphael (16 Nov 2008)

I just noticed these today as well. Good stuff, but not as nearly good as the photos from Passchendaele:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-467811/Hell-Earth--The-seen-colour-photographs-bloody-battle-Passchendaele.html


----------



## 54/102 CEF (16 Nov 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> The Germans were far better off because they occupied the high ground. Their trenches seldom flooded, and their water control measures were calculated to channel excess water into the allied lines.



Reminds me of a good and true story I read in a diary at the National Archives of Lt Roger Clark, MC, of 3rd Cdn Tunnelling Coy in the Ypres Sector of Belgium. They set the mine known as Hill 60 in 1916 (and blown by Australian Engineers in June 1917). Their mission was tunnel under German Lines and load a hole with typical 50,000 pounds of Ammonal. Long story short - after Hill 60 they were operating south of Messines near the town of St Yvon, as they'd do their underground reconnaissance they located a stream and diverted it into the German tunnels - and Fritz never figured it out. 3rd Cdn Tunnelling Coy sent quite a message with their handiwork - some items from the Royal Engineers records of the day here - look at the 2nd row of pics - left most one. Thats the Hill 60 holes - 120,000 pounds of explosives, all told they set over 250,000 pounds for June 7, 1917. http://www.westernsappers.ca/44/images/Img007.jpg

An amazing story.

If their's anyone out Nelson BC way the CO, Major Angus Davis, DSO, is in the military section of the Nelson Cemetery. A hard core Hard Rock Mining Engr - grad from McGill U School of Mines.

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## slowmode (17 Nov 2008)

Simply amazing photographs. Thanks for the link


----------

